# Proper Sweater Length?



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

How long should a crewneck sweater that fits over an OCBD be? By that I mean how many inches should the bottom hem be below your belt?

I'm 5'7" and it seems like many manufacturers cut their sweaters to be pretty long to the point where they look way too baggy on me. And I'm not exactly slim either (34 or so waist).


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

just barely covering your belt.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I think this is dependent upon the kind of sweater. A big/bulky sweater (such as a "Shaggy Dog") can be worn longer and baggier; while a cashmere or lambswool should come just over the belt. If I try to stick my hands in my pockets and have to move a fistful of sweater out of the way, I know mine is too long.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, I just got two new types of sweaters in the mail and these don't fit right either.

The first is a Barbour lambswool. The armholes too big and the sweater is probably 2 inches too long. The shoulders are also too wide. The chest fits okay, oddly enough. I do not know if going down a size would work, or if it would be too tight in the chest.

The next is a cotton sweater vest from LLB. The armholes are gigantic and the sweater is probably 3 inches or so too long. The armholes are even worse than the Barbour but the shoulders are not as bad.

If anyone could suggest some reasonably priced (under $100 or so, preferably under $75) wool or cotton sweaters that fit short men better but are not super skinny fashion fit type sweaters I would greatly appreciate it.

I typically wear a size 39 Short in suits and sportscoats.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but the subject is related to a big pet peeve of mine. I believe that the waist-banding of a sweater should be a bight tighter (and more clingy) that the main body. Unfortunately, last time I looked, the majority of men's sweaters just hung at the waist like mini-mini skirts. See any J. Crew product for an example.

In any case, mt $0.02 would be for right below the belt to about an inch below is perfect.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

cvac said:


> Well, I just got two new types of sweaters in the mail and these don't fit right either.
> 
> The first is a Barbour lambswool. The armholes too big and the sweater is probably 2 inches too long. The shoulders are also too wide. The chest fits okay, oddly enough. I do not know if going down a size would work, or if it would be too tight in the chest.
> 
> ...


I find that Ralph Lauren sweaters are almost always too short. I'm 6'2", so if you're 5'7" they may work well for you. 
I've had a lot of luck with Brooks Brothers sweaters, they tend to fit me very well. Not too short, not too long.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I like mine to come down to at least mid-pocket length on jeans, so as to cover T-shirts and the like.

My view is that jumpers should come down to the top of the pocket (on jeans) at the very least, but preferably a tad longer, which is pretty much Euro standard. 
Anything shorter i.e. belt or waist length looks either like you're trying to
look young and trendy or you haven't bought the right size.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Sartre said:


> I think this is dependent upon the kind of sweater. A big/bulky sweater (such as a "Shaggy Dog") can be worn longer and baggier; while a cashmere or lambswool should come just over the belt. If I try to stick my hands in my pockets and have to move a fistful of sweater out of the way, I know mine is too long.


I actually like thicker sweaters to fit a bit trimmer than normal. I think it balances the bulk and gives a better proportion. Besides, if a sweater is thick and baggy, it can make it a bit harder to properly fit a coat over it.


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

*should the hem be folded under?*

Should the hem be folded under when the sweater is worn? This is how I have always worn sweaters, and I have come to convince myself that this is the correct way, although it could be that I have done this only because sweaters are always manufactured too long.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

epl0517 said:


> Should the hem be folded under when the sweater is worn? This is how I have always worn sweaters, and I have come to convince myself that this is the correct way, although it could be that I have done this only because sweaters are always manufactured too long.


I've never heard of or seen that. I would imagine it would look a little odd. No offense!

I'm limited in brands as well as most sweaters are cut as carelessly as many casual shirts out there. As long as it's somewhat sweater shaped, who cares!? So I stick to Ralph Lauren (both blue label & rugby). I haven't found another brand that's cut so carefully and wears so well at any price-point. For reference, I like a close fit without being tight and for the sweater to reach just to the bottom of the belt buckle. I'm 5'10"


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

they always seem to be cut too long. I suppose modern sweaters are cut to accommodate low-rise pants and untucked shirts.
I prefer they end right at the beltline


----------



## Realalefan (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> I find that Ralph Lauren sweaters are almost always too short. I'm 6'2", so if you're 5'7" they may work well for you.
> I've had a lot of luck with Brooks Brothers sweaters, they tend to fit me very well. Not too short, not too long.


Thanks for the tip! i'm the same height and have been thinking of giving BB sweaters a try.


----------

